# Calling Crows



## polarisfctyrcr13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive been calling crows and they dont circle they fly directly over and keep going, what am i doing wrong? Im using a western river apache using the hawk crow fight sound. thanks


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you hiden well with Camo?

Are you calling Late in the day as they travel back to their nightly roost? if so they travel Higher then normal and travel with a Mission in their minds...returning before the other flocks do to get a good branch to rest of for the night,So if it's your tring to call them in say 5:00 p.m. as it's day light yet But they are fly over at a distance then you have to try earlier in the daylight.....

I Find a.m. hunts till 11:00 work before for me to call them in ...

Do you wear a bright color when hunting? Do you have the sun at your back so it's in their eyes as they travel past,so they can't pick you out as easy...

Another thing is that this late in the season they are pairing up for breeding and want to find a mate and a location to raise young... So they aren't as worked up to check out calls as much,and if lots in your area are calling them and shooting at them,they Learn to avoid calling sounds without life like decoys for eye appeal along with the sounds ...

Best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## somdshootnet (Feb 16, 2010)

polarisfctyrcr13 said:


> Ive been calling crows and they dont circle they fly directly over and keep going, what am i doing wrong? Im using a western river apache using the hawk crow fight sound. thanks


Trust me, it's not you. I have been asking this same question for the past month on several forums. I'm here in Southern Maryland and the crows are displaying the same behavior here as well. They fly a straight line across the calls and decoys and don't even give it a second thought, only on a rare occasion does 1 or 2 happen to circle. In 3 decades of crow hunting, and the past 7 crow trips, I have to continue asking what the deal is with these birds. However, Maryland's Crow season ended on March 13, this past Saturday, so, I'll worry about them again come August 15, when the season restarts here. BTW, where are you located ?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I see that these posts were posted in March, 2010. If you have other guys hunting them in you're area you want to remember that they have been hunted all season by this time of year. They are not going to respond like they did at the beginning of the season. You have been dealing with crows that know the score and that is why they just keep on going!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## chase870 (Jun 21, 2008)

If you are using the western rivers sounds that will be the problem. I have found that the Johnny Stewart sounds produce far superior results than the western rivers sounds. It took a while to get my call reloaded with the sounds we wanted but the results are much better


----------

